# To late to become professional?



## Bassnbows

Any answer would help thanks.


----------



## Carbofastdirect

Get together with a good coach put the work in and your results will answer the question for you.


----------



## ron w

age doesn't matter as much as training. and competition while training is not the best thing to do.


----------



## SonnyThomas

22 years old is late in life? Desire, willing to change, accept and go beyond is a major part. Like Carbofast, a good coach can tell you and a good coach can put you on the right trail, maybe not the trail you want, but a trail that might shine for you..

I was 50 when I picked up my first compound bow. I shot until I dropped. Got back up and went again until I dropped and more. Only a couple of good archers available and me beginning doing my own tuning. Within a year I was one of the top 5 at every club 3D around. Competed in my first state sanctioned event at age 54. A little intimidated as I thought; "here was the better shooters." I was wrong. They were archers that belonged to the NFAA and that was all. I took 2nd in the 2003 IAA 3D State Championship behind Kevin Koch who today is ranked in the Top 20 in ASA Pro competition. 

I had a job, a good paying job and a family. I never made the leap. At 2013 Club meeting I was singled out as being better than 90% of the shooters around. I was 64 years old. I came in 2nd to Kevin Koch again in 2013 at a club 3D. The next club 3D Kevin shot BowHunter class and I shot Free Style. We both won. I also shot against Semi Pro Tim Yocum last year and came in 3rd with me not going for the bonus point target he and 2nd place got. 65 years old, a ton of parental health issues, me aching where I don't want to ache, I am of the nature if you want to beat me, don't bring your "B" game. What I wouldn't do today if I was 22 years old again.....


----------



## TNMAN

Dean Pridgen didn't start competing until he was 32.


----------



## SpiritArcher

Former FITA World Outdoor Champion Deitmar Trillus didn't pick up his first bow until he was 41.


----------



## Stash

Bassnbows said:


> Any answer would help thanks.


The fact that you asked the question says a lot. Let me put it this way...

If you need people to tell you "no, it's not too late", then you probably don't have the self-confidence it takes to become a top archer.

And if people answer "yes, it's too late" and you believe them, and so you put your bow away and give up, then you probably didn't have what it takes to be good at archery anyways.

I know Dietmar quite well - he's a member of my club. I can tell you, he gets told quite often he's too old to be doing what he's doing. Doesn't seem to affect him in the least.


----------



## Bassnbows

Thanks for your answers gentlemen man. I was just curious because there isn't a whole lot of information, about these sort of questions on the web.


----------



## bigHUN

I got my very first bow @ 46, started competing indoors at 48 and got to the Field/FITA competition @ 50? Now me 54 and practicing for this season no matter sun or rain or tired or bugs or hungry or whatever.....


----------



## aread

22 years old may be too late to start some things, but I don't know what they are. In archery, you are still a baby. However, it's up to you how far you want to go in archery. Good coaching can take years off of the learning curve. Most self taught archers have to spend more time un-learning bad habits than learning it the right way.

Good luck,
Allen


----------



## cbrunson

aread said:


> 22 years old may be too late to start some things, but I don't know what they are. In archery, you are still a baby. However, it's up to you how far you want to go in archery. Good coaching can take years off of the learning curve. Most self taught archers have to spend more time un-learning bad habits than learning it the right way.
> 
> Good luck,
> Allen


Motocross.

I wish I would have started competitive archery in my twenties.


----------



## Bassnbows

Does anyone know of any good coaches in California?


----------



## aread

Bassnbows said:


> Does anyone know of any good coaches in California?


Big state. What part?


----------



## Bassnbows

Northern California Sacramento area


----------



## aread

Bassnbows said:


> Northern California Sacramento area


Check with AT member nuts&bolts. He lives somewhere in Northern CA. I know that doesn't narrow it down too much, but send him a PM. He's a great guy and seems to love teaching archery.

Allen


----------



## Bassnbows

aread said:


> Check with AT member nuts&bolts. He lives somewhere in Northern CA. I know that doesn't narrow it down too much, but send him a PM. He's a great guy and seems to love teaching archery.
> 
> Allen


Thanks


----------



## stoz

I didn't start til 22 and won my 4th ibo world's after taking a 8 year break. 22 is young.if you have desire and a lot of time to practice its not too late. Don't forget money to travel.


----------



## sublauxation

If anything I'd say you are to young. At almost 40 I honestly feel that If I could put in just half the time now that I did when I was 16-22 I'd be at least twice the shot I was then. For me anyways, at your age there were way to many distractions to fully concentrate on putting arrows in a target.


----------



## target1

Deitmar Trillus was 50 something when he won Vegas, beating out all them youngsters


----------



## RCR_III

Chad Reed's in his 30's and still going strong. John Dowd didn't start racing till he was out of his 20's. But no, you're not too old for archery. Lots of good advice on this thread to start out with.


cbrunson said:


> Motocross.
> 
> I wish I would have started competitive archery in my twenties.


----------



## Azzurri

I don't know about pro -- archery has a tenuous grip on that label, not a lot of money in it yet -- but two of the most recent US world indoor championship recurve women took up the sport maybe a year or so before making the team. In terms of development, I'd say with a good coach and a heavy duty work ethic (and probably some natural talent), you can make rapid progress. You will be playing catchup and at the elite level the quality is high in about any discipline here. But obviously some people can do it with that team composition.

I know one of the women and she basically shoots every day for an hour or more. We're talking that level of dedication.

And there are people like Butch Johnson who compete at the open male level in their 40s, try for the olympic team, etc.

My only caveat would be that archers in their 20+s may have some wear and tear and it helps if it's not elbows or shoulders. I used to be in running sports through NCAA college level and picked up archery in my 30s, and archery works well because it's my legs that are shot, not my upper body.


----------



## Kstigall

From what I've seen in the last 10 or so years.......... There have been major title winners in archery in their very late 40's and a few in their very early 50's. Rodger Willett won the World Cup in 2011 and turned 49 (I believe) that fall. I didn't take up competitive archery until I was 43 though I had been bow hunting since I was 15. I believe a person can develop a lot of skill in say 1.5 - 2 years. It will generally take some time after that for that person to then develop the ability to shoot his best scores in competition. For some it will take 3 or 4 years and for others it may take only a dozen or so big tournaments. The distance between being a very good and skilled archer to being a legitimate competitor on the biggest stage is huge!! It is bigger than the difference between a novice and a VERY skilled and talented archer. Some folks NEVER get to where they can shoot their best practice scores in competition. There is a huge difference between shooting a good score consistently against the best competition in any venue at any time and shooting the same scores in league and local shoots. 

If you have competed at the higher level of other sports you have a leg up. It seems most folks have no idea of the mental discipline that it takes to shoot like the big boys do with the _consistency _that they do. 

To be a card carrying Pro archer all you have to do is pay the membership and entry fees. I know spot shooting Pro's that I can and do beat on a regular basis......

Be for warned, the best way to have fun being a Pro archer is to make a pile of money outside of archery and then spend it being a Pro archer!! If you have a degree in a field that an archery product manufacturer can utilize then start applying for jobs........the travel to tournaments can then just be part of your job.

You can do it!!!


----------



## Azzurri

One more thing I'd throw in is at your age (really any, but you are young enough it bears underlining) don't be in a hurry to build up poundage to compete. You didn't specify recurve or compound, and compound has different draw and hold demands with the let off and such, but to compete outdoors and pursue olympic-type archery you'll have to shoot 70m (50m compound) and recurve bows in particular it's unlikely you will start off with a bow and whammo (1) make 70 and (2) be very accurate about it. You have to build draw weight and for physical reasons it's best done slowly. If I try something that's too big a jump my body retaliates, although I have been building draw weight slowly over time. So don't get in a big hurry and be like, oh, I need to pull this much to get to 70, so I'm going to jump to it next month.

Personally, when I moved outside I've gravitated to 3d and 900 rounds that don't require much draw weight. I'm looking 1-3 years try and compete at 70m. Make short term and long term goals.

I'd also run contrary to some peoples' advice and suggest competing in as high level tournaments as you can once you're rolling and shooting decent scores. This is barely into year 2 for me and I did my state tournaments and nationals indoors this year. I wasn't even close to winning but going to that level of tournament (Vegas too) and seeing how the best shoot, and working through the difficulties yourself, is very helpful. It's not loosey goosey, you work out a routine under tournament conditions, and when you come back to a local shoot you are battle tested and it feels calm by comparison. And if you or I ever do develop into high level archers, you know what a big tournament feels like before you are trying to win it.


----------



## N7709K

Learning to shoot isn't hard; learning what you need to know to be competitive takes time. Is 22 to late, no. You haven't peaked at this point.


----------



## Bassnbows

Well I haven't been shooting for along time and I beat everyone at my club. I feel like I'm a complete natural. I plan on getting a coach and competing in higher level competition very soon. I love to shoot. I put hours into everyday. I feel like I will be a true top contender someday. I have experience in high level competition in a different sport. I am a four time national champion trapshooter. When I pick up a compound bow I put the shotgun away simple as that. I'm fully dedicated to archery and I'm gonna take it to the highest level that my ability will let me. I shoot better under a lot of pressure, so in my opinion I'll make it as a top archer. Only time can tell.


----------



## N7709K

if you can shoot learn to tune. learn to tune to the level that you want to be at; learn the little tricks, learn the ins and outs of working on your gear and what worn or failed gear looks and acts like.


----------



## Bassnbows

N7709K said:


> if you can shoot learn to tune. learn to tune to the level that you want to be at; learn the little tricks, learn the ins and outs of working on your gear and what worn or failed gear looks and acts like.


I'm learning how to work on my equipment myself and tuning. I've read a lot of books on tuning. Anything you would suggest? Books,videos etc.


----------



## montigre

There's the old standard "Tuning for Tens", there's the Easton arrow guide, there's the kitchen sink method by Nuts and Bolts--tons of resources.....the best is to start working on your own equipment, become very familiar with it, and head out to tournaments outside of your local comfort zone and put the tuning to the test. If it holds up, then you're on the right track, if there is a breakdown, then you have more work to do.


----------



## jrdrees

cbrunson said:


> Motocross.
> 
> I wish I would have started competitive archery in my twenties.


I used to race a lot, rode 3-4x a week, now I'm 40 and somehow archery has replaced the high adrenaline rush of racing. I still ride some, but darn bow is so much easier to take out and put back up!


----------



## N7709K

Some of the stuff you'll need to learn, to the best of my knowledge, is not in a published media and is gonna come direct from other high level shooters and coaches- it's the performance stuff and fitting your setup to you. Other stuff (tuning bars, tuning blades, working harness lengths at home and on the line, etc) you can find some stuff on but it will only get you so far


----------



## cbrunson

jrdrees said:


> I used to race a lot, rode 3-4x a week, now I'm 40 and somehow archery has replaced the high adrenaline rush of racing. I still ride some, but darn bow is so much easier to take out and put back up!


Me too, but I wasn't a pro. Most pros were pretty well busted up by their mid 20s Most of them peaked in their careers in their early 20s


----------



## Bassnbows

N7709K said:


> Some of the stuff you'll need to learn, to the best of my knowledge, is not in a published media and is gonna come direct from other high level shooters and coaches- it's the performance stuff and fitting your setup to you. Other stuff (tuning bars, tuning blades, working harness lengths at home and on the line, etc) you can find some stuff on but it will only get you so far


Ya I just need to compete at a high level and meet some high level shooters willing to give up some tips on tuning.


----------



## dua lam pa

if you need to ask 
You will never make it

"Ya I just need to compete at a high level and meet some high level shooters willing to give up some tips on tuning." 

tuning tips come with personal training ,and hours between the bow , there is not a "pro tip " on tuning that will help any committed shooter -


----------



## Bassnbows

dua lam pa said:


> if you need to ask
> You will never make it
> 
> "Ya I just need to compete at a high level and meet some high level shooters willing to give up some tips on tuning."
> 
> tuning tips come with personal training ,and hours between the bow , there is not a "pro tip " on tuning that will help any committed shooter -


You gotta ask to learn bud. I'm sure there are professionals that could give a tip on tuning to help a committed shooter. I'm a 100 percent confident I'll make it.


----------



## Mahly

Honestly, I think the most important tuning is simply getting your bow to fit you perfectly.
YES, I make sure my bow is well tuned (bare shafts=fletched POI)
YES, there is much to be gained with well set-up stabs...which goes along with holding weight.

Getting a well tuned bow isn't all too hard. I personally just went from "properly spined" .297" arrows to CRAZY overspined FAT .421" arrows
It took a little while, but the fat arrows now hit the same POI bare shaft or fletched. No real changes to the bow...only the rest.

After that, I quit tuning the bow. Time is better spent tuning the archer. This is assuming the time for stab set-up and holding weight/length has already been done.

I don't believe that its too late to become a "Pro" at your age. In time you'll also get to shoot in seniors/master classes, where you will be the "young gun" once again...you've got DECADES to work on that LOL! But for right now...No, 22 is not anywhere near too old.

With determination, and effort, you can go a long way. With a great coach, you may go even farther. Have faith in yourself, and know that it take a serious level of commitment to get there....but you CAN do it.


----------



## Bassnbows

Mahly said:


> Honestly, I think the most important tuning is simply getting your bow to fit you perfectly.
> YES, I make sure my bow is well tuned (bare shafts=fletched POI)
> YES, there is much to be gained with well set-up stabs...which goes along with holding weight.
> 
> Getting a well tuned bow isn't all too hard. I personally just went from "properly spined" .297" arrows to CRAZY overspined FAT .421" arrows
> It took a little while, but the fat arrows now hit the same POI bare shaft or fletched. No real changes to the bow...only the rest.
> 
> After that, I quit tuning the bow. Time is better spent tuning the archer. This is assuming the time for stab set-up and holding weight/length has already been done.
> 
> I don't believe that its too late to become a "Pro" at your age. In time you'll also get to shoot in seniors/master classes, where you will be the "young gun" once again.
> 
> With determination, and effort, you can go a long way. With a great coach, you may go even farther. Have faith in yourself, and know that it take a serious level of commitment to get there....but you CAN do it.


I believe I can do it a 100 percent, because I'll never give up till I reach top level at a professional level.


----------



## N7709K

There is a huge difference between tuned and tuned to a winning pro level- there really is. You don't tune the bow to look good on paper, or shoot clean holes, or group bareshafts with fletched- you tune it to work with your shot and give you a platform that works the best for YOU. .010 in rest position can be the difference between podium finishes and going home empty... 

What level of scores are you shooting currently?


----------



## 12-killer 480

I know of a fellow by the name of Scott McClure who didn't begin competing extremely serious until his early 30's so is 22 too young? He's had much success in all of his favorite shooting formats since, so I would argue most definitely not!!


----------



## dua lam pa

Bassnbows said:


> You gotta ask to learn bud. I'm sure there are professionals that could give a tip on tuning to help a committed shooter. I'm a 100 percent confident I'll make it.



Apologies , I did not mean to rain on your parade -
simply put forth the proper effort and keep a positive out look -


----------



## Mahly

N7709K 
I'm currently around a 50x shooter. I am confident it's due to my ability to only shoot about once every other week than my bow being out of tune.
That said, I am still dialing in the fit of my bow (waiting on parts).

I have done a LOT of group tuning, but have come to the conclusion that my groups never seem to improve when making adjustments after matching BS and fletched. That could just be me.


----------



## N7709K

Mahly said:


> N7709K
> I'm currently around a 50x shooter. I am confident it's due to my ability to only shoot about once every other week than my bow being out of tune.
> That said, I am still dialing in the fit of my bow (waiting on parts).
> 
> I have done a LOT of group tuning, but have come to the conclusion that my groups never seem to improve when making adjustments after matching BS and fletched. That could just be me.


there is a difference between out of tune and not tuned ideally for you. 

stepping back a little; looking at a pro level shooter they have their shot down well enough they know what their average should be with the shots they are shooting. when it gets to the higher end of tuning good days aren't where you look; if you shoot all good shots of course the scores and groups will reflect it- when average to weakish shots put up the same scores then you know the setup is working. 

to give an example of a situation that may come up- which of the pics shows a better setup? both are 329's, same bow, same rest position, same sight setup, same release, same specs, etc the only difference is arrows. inner face is 22's vegas face is xxx's. Which face has better groups? which setup will be better to shoot say vegas with where it comes down to shooting inners? which setup would be better for louisville?

with group tuning especially(other methods as well) your tune will only be as good as your ability to shoot and the small changes will have varying amounts of impact again depending on your skill. Once your shot is down shooting every day or shooting once a month won't change scores outside of your average....


----------



## Bassnbows

12-killer 480 said:


> I know of a fellow by the name of Scott McClure who didn't begin competing extremely serious until his early 30's so is 22 too young? He's had much success in all of his favorite shooting formats since, so I would argue most definitely not!!


Was he professional?


----------



## dua lam pa

N7709K said:


> there is a difference between out of tune and not tuned ideally for you.
> 
> stepping back a little; looking at a pro level shooter they have their shot down well enough they know what their average should be with the shots they are shooting. when it gets to the higher end of tuning good days aren't where you look; if you shoot all good shots of course the scores and groups will reflect it- when average to weakish shots put up the same scores then you know the setup is working.
> 
> to give an example of a situation that may come up- which of the pics shows a better setup? both are 329's, same bow, same rest position, same sight setup, same release, same specs, etc the only difference is arrows. inner face is 22's vegas face is xxx's. Which face has better groups? which setup will be better to shoot say vegas with where it comes down to shooting inners? which setup would be better for louisville?
> 
> with group tuning especially(other methods as well) your tune will only be as good as your ability to shoot and the small changes will have varying amounts of impact again depending on your skill. Once your shot is down shooting every day or shooting once a month won't change scores outside of your average....


Good stuff - It seems at your stage in the game to be competitive in Nationals , Vegas or world cup levels one should be shooting for "super Xs " period. 
Yes a 600 is going to get you thru the door Sunday in Vegas however if your X count is low , see ya at the bar. - 
As for your targets I think I would stick with the 22s - even the flier will be a jar licker on a vegas face - and the overall tightness is amazing-
I would also throw this out there - The difference in the two faces can change the way you shoot as well - The World cup face is in a line , and the bull commands a bit more attention - 
Either way , darn good looking faces - and thanks for the info


----------



## N7709K

i couldn't find any of the 329's on vegas face with the 22's; i got a stack somewhere just not sure where exactly they are. The inner face is a bit different to shoot; not being the vertical arrangement but lacking big 10, just takes some practice(you'll learn real quick if your arrows are tuned good for your bow when it comes to shooting at arrow holes on inner face). I prefer innerface for practice over vegas face, but i much prefer to shoot vegas face in comp.


----------



## possum trapper

To do well at the professional level is between the ears PERIOD.....To win any competitive division you need to be solid between ears.

If your good between the ears it will let your body and muscles do its thing and let the bow shoot the shot.

That's the difference between the best in the world and everyone else.

I would rather be mentally strong than a so called super duper tuned bow


----------



## ElMuchoHombre

There's this German woman, name of Kristina Berger. Didn't pick up a bow until she was 22, and by age 25 she won a gold medal in Belek and set a world record. 

The short answer to your question is yes, it is possible. It's entirely up to you.


----------



## schnauza2000

Correct me if I'm wrong, but did the guy that started the thread here say he was a world champion trap shooter? If so, dude, you've got a leg up on a lot of other people! Go for it. You've already experienced the travelling and pressure of competition, right? Key word here is experience- no substitute for it. Guys have voiced a lot of opinions here on what it takes to be a pro; from my observation, I think success is part talent, part work ethic, and part luck. It's that simple. You can never tell how much of each you'll need though.

As far as tuning, there's really only so much it'll do for you. If you can't shoot consistently, the best tuning job in the world won't help you. Case in point- Terry Ragsdale in 1978 wins Vegas with a perfect score. At this time paper tuning is brand new. He goes home and shoots it through paper, and gets a 5" high left tear. Later that year with a different bow at another indoor tournament, the cam lean was so bad it looked like the cables would jump out of their tracks. He shoots a perfect score anyway. Moral of the story? Execution makes the difference.


----------



## Macros

Hi there,

I know I'm a bit late to the conversation but I thought I'd give my 2 cents anyway. 

I fully believe that archery is a sport where the outcome of a particular day or shoot-off is 100% determined behind the line. What do I mean by that. I mean that the morning of a competition, when everyone is getting ready and setting up their gear. The winner has already been decided. The winner, is the guy that worked the hardest, that trained the hardest both mentally and physically. Long before you step on that line your "fate" has been decided by how hard you worked. 

If you work harder and smarter than everyone else, nobody can stop you. So no your not too old you just have to outwork your competition, sure your starting a little behind but its nothing that you cant overcome through hard work. 

My 2 cents


----------



## Donjr721

I'm 43, I just started shooting competitively last year. My first shoot I competed in was the indoor nationals, bow hunter freestyle, I finished 20th in flight 5. I wasn't nervous on the line my first time there. This year I shot in the indoor nationals again, I finished first in flight 5. I really felt my nerves this year. But I improved. I also want to become top level. The 2 that I have shot in, I used my hunting bow which is a diamond outlaw, not a true target bow. It is an awesome deer slayer though. 
I have made a commitment to focus and train to the best of my ability. I bought a hoyt vantage elite, forced myself to learn to use a hinge release. I keep a journal of what I want to work on when I practice, equipment documentation of changes to rest, sights, etc. how I felt during my practice. Learning to let down when the shot doesn't feel right. Knowing my float and trusting it. Also trying to figure out what activities affect my shooting that I may have done the day before or even earlier. 
I think the biggest thing with me is finding my weaknesses and forcing myself to focus on those. One days weakness is sometimes another days strength. 

Im 43. I'm headed to the top. Definitely not too late for me. So I'd say not for you either. Just work harder and prepare harder than everyone else


----------



## Bassnbows

Donjr721 said:


> I'm 43, I just started shooting competitively last year. My first shoot I competed in was the indoor nationals, bow hunter freestyle, I finished 20th in flight 5. I wasn't nervous on the line my first time there. This year I shot in the indoor nationals again, I finished first in flight 5. I really felt my nerves this year. But I improved. I also want to become top level. The 2 that I have shot in, I used my hunting bow which is a diamond outlaw, not a true target bow. It is an awesome deer slayer though.
> I have made a commitment to focus and train to the best of my ability. I bought a hoyt vantage elite, forced myself to learn to use a hinge release. I keep a journal of what I want to work on when I practice, equipment documentation of changes to rest, sights, etc. how I felt during my practice. Learning to let down when the shot doesn't feel right. Knowing my float and trusting it. Also trying to figure out what activities affect my shooting that I may have done the day before or even earlier.
> I think the biggest thing with me is finding my weaknesses and forcing myself to focus on those. One days weakness is sometimes another days strength.
> 
> Im 43. I'm headed to the top. Definitely not too late for me. So I'd say not for you either. Just work harder and prepare harder than everyone else


Do you shoot freestyle now? Or just bow hunter freestyle?


----------



## Donjr721

Bassnbows said:


> Do you shoot freestyle now? Or just bow hunter freestyle?


Just bow hunter freestyle for now. My goal is to win bowhunter freestyle before I move to freestyle. Then if I ever win freestyle as an amateur, then I'll switch to pro. I also plan on shooting some outdoor events as well.


----------



## Bassnbows

Donjr721 said:


> Just bow hunter freestyle for now. My goal is to win bowhunter freestyle before I move to freestyle. Then if I ever win freestyle as an amateur, then I'll switch to pro. I also plan on shooting some outdoor events as well.


Ya I'm confident in my shooting to turn professional now, but I wanna work with a coach a bit longer before I make the jump. I wanna be a true contender in the pros.


----------

